# Hammond Blues and BBQ 2014 (and General KCBS Question)



## q daddy (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking to enter my first KCBS event this year. Just had a couple general questions.

I see on the KCBS Rules and Regulations that judging "typically" starts at Noon with Chicken then, Ribs at 12:30, Pork at 1:00 and Brisket at 1:30. However, when are you allowed to start? Is this a standard time for everyone or just once meat is inspected by the Official Meat Inspector?

On that subject, I'm assuming the meat is inspected on the morning of the competition since the KCBS Rules and Regulations state "not prior to the day before judging", and I see that meat must be "raw" so... are you not allowed to inject, marinade or rub the meat until inspected?

Any other newbie tips or suggestions you could offer would be much appriciated.


----------



## eman (Feb 15, 2014)

On the first question i Think everyone starts at the same time.

 2nd question , You can't do anything to the meat until it's inspected.

 If you have not already registered For the Hammond event it' may be to late.

 the pro comp side usually fills up 6 months before the event as they limit the entry's to 80 (i think).

 There is an amateur division that you are cooking for peoples choice awards.

It may be judged also i have not read the rules on that comp.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 18, 2014)

you can start prepping and cooking anytime after meet inspection. There isn't a "standard start time" because everyone cooks differently. I usually start my butts and briskets around 11-12 the night before to get atleast a 12 hours smoke. 

As eman said...you cannot do any prep before hand to the meat. you can have rubs, sauces, and brines made up but they cannot touch the meat. Also since your doing KCBS you might want to look on google images for box examples as well as read up on how to prep the garnish for the kcbs boxes. Its not required but the judge in my last comp (my first ever kcbs) said that 90% of boxes come garnished. 

good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh and by the way i see that your new to the forum, stop on by the Roll Call section to introduce yourself :)


----------

